# Headlamp adjusters...how??..where??



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi...
just been poking around my Hymer B584 on a 2000 Ducato chassis and I found the headlamps have all the required gadgetry to be adjustable.

Checking inside I found the switch which adjusts them.(Ive never touched it)
So I rotated the swith and nothing happens..no movement..no noise..nothing.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Is there a fuse anywhere?

I dont _*need*_ this function...but now I know its there I _*need*_ it to work!!

Cheers
Clemmo


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Have you turned them on and have them on dipped beam - that's the only time mine work.

On a car though, not a m/home.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

the reason the switch doesn't work is because you have an A class
which is built on a chassis cowl rather than a chassis cab.

there fore the adjuster is not connected you will find the lights are different

joe


----------



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

joedenise said:


> there fore the adjuster is not connected you will find the lights are different
> 
> joe


Sorry this info is incorrect..

The Headlamps are connected...all the way up to the switch on the dash

If I manually move the adjusters the Headlamps move. The Headlamps are standard Ducato

Cheers,
Clemmo


----------



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Have you turned them on and have them on dipped beam - that's the only time mine work.
> 
> On a car though, not a m/home.


Yes...thanks...tried all lights on/off..dippped/fullbeam permutations.
Cheers,
Clemmo


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

clemmo said:


> Hi...
> just been poking around my Hymer B584 on a 2000 Ducato chassis and I found the headlamps have all the required gadgetry to be adjustable.
> 
> Checking inside I found the switch which adjusts them.(Ive never touched it)
> ...


Clemmo

I may be wrong, but I think you're talking about the "load adjusting" switch - is it marked 0-1-2-3, with the switch able to rotate between these postions?

If it is, then it is designed to lift and lower the aim of the headlamps dependant on the load in/on the vehicle. You won't hear any noise because it does not operate a motor, it's a mechanical connection via a cable (if I remember correctly).

The easiest way to check whether it is working correctly is to wait until dark, point the front of your vehicle at a nearby wall, turn on the headlamps (dipped beam - it doesn't work on full beam) and vary the switch between 0 and 3 - you should see the light beam rise and fall.

It is not, as some imagine, a way of changing your lights from left to right dip - that's a bit harder to sort out.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think this is what you're on about.

HTH

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*headlight adjuster*

on a Hymer A class of that generation, you can adjust the lights, just behind the bulb, for left hand drive but not remotely. The access to the lights is almost impossible, even from underneath on a lift. In truth, like many on here, I put an adjuster on and left it on. On the latest ones the adjustment is easy but still leaves a small shiny spot which i have blocked off with some tape.

Phil K


----------



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

sprokit said:


> clemmo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi...
> ...


Keith,
you are spot on..this is indeed what I refer to..Thank you!

I was comimg round to the fact it may be mechanical.
As I stated earlier with the headlight out..( a very easy 2 bolt job) I can move the adjuster and watch the reflector move up/down inside the headlamp.

So now I know it must be the drive at the dash...as you say a rotating knob...At this time it has no effect...

but watch this space!!

ATB
Clemmo


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Regarding load adjustable headlights, ours got broken and the garage tried three times with headlamps supplied until the last one which was ok. Reason is there has been changes in the ball size of the adjuster or so i am told . Fiat Ducato.


----------

